# Easton EZ fletch jig



## Slinginbeamans (Sep 5, 2016)

No one ever used this? Just curious if it does a good job.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

It looks just like the Arizona EZ Fletch. I have used the Arizona exclusively for years and it works great. I have a Bitz somewhere...I haven't seen it for awhile because my Arizona does such a great job.

Automan


----------



## Slinginbeamans (Sep 5, 2016)

No one has purchased this item. Don't want to waste money if it is not as good as the AZ.


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

They are the same jig, made by the same company, in the same room, and placed in different packages...... kinda like buying Kellog's Cherrio's OR Toasty O's.


----------



## Beastmode99 (Jun 28, 2015)

Just picked the Easton jig up a few weeks ago and it's legit! I have fletched 2 dozen arrows and absolutely love it. It looks to be the exact same as the Arizona. I've been using bitzenberger for a while now and though it works great, the Easton did a cleaner and much faster job.


----------

